# Stupid question



## keri (May 15, 2010)

Do mantis bite? All of mine are L2 and L3 right now so it wouldn't hurt but I'm wondering if adult chinese mantis bite? I tried "searching" the topic and found one girl who had had a bitten lip but not much else, just looking for info. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2010)

Yes. Of course the larger they are the harder they can bite. It isn't something you should even worry about though. When I go out and observe wild mantids the chinese are the worst. They can bite pretty good. The front legs hurt much, much more and it is more common for them to get you with that. However, if you pick them up correctly they can't really pinch or bite.


----------



## myles (May 15, 2010)

this guy bites ....... b0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2010)

I got bite by female ghost once, really hurt and left scar, course my skin is creamy white and delicate










. On the other hand, mating sheilds yesterday and for some stupid reason I let one get on my index finger while trying to put him with the female, and he thought I was her, it was quite scary and painful to pry his claws out of my finger


----------



## acerbity (May 16, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I got bite by female ghost once, really hurt and left scar, course my skin is creamy white and delicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't tell me the male mantid was copulating with your finger?

There has to be a joke in here somewhere, I just can't think of anything clever


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 16, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I got bite by female ghost once, really hurt and left scar, course my skin is creamy white and delicate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it a radioactive mantis by chance? Because if it was you're probably a super hero now, or you might just have a tumor on your index finger. Either way be aware of any raptor like claws protruding from your hands. hee hee.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 16, 2010)

Yes he was, I feel violated, and Mr. Mantid, I already have hands like that , so too late :tt2:


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 16, 2010)

Ha ha! It's all true! But before new members become terrified of their new pets, take heart! This usually only happens with adults (nymphs' defensive strategy is much more likely to be "run away") of large species like Chinese, giant shields and giant Asians. There is usually little or no need to pick these up, and as Rick says, if you pick them up properly, with your fingers on either side of the top of the thorax, they can neither bite nor nip you.

Acerbity: I can't think of that joke either. Maybe the Beastie Boys' song, "Finger licking good" would inspire you?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (May 16, 2010)

acerbity said:


> Please don't tell me the male mantid was copulating with your finger?
> 
> There has to be a joke in here somewhere, I just can't think of anything clever


I brought my mantid Dio with to my friend's house and when I took him out he tried to mate with my finger. No female Hierodula were nearby either, but he even curled his abdomen and clung on tight, it was strange.

Mantises also get used to handling, to the point where they'll just spread out their legs if I pick them up a certain way. By the pronotum makes them freak unless their feet are touching something, but by the base of the wings very gently often allows them to be calm but it can be trickier since their back legs are right there as well.


----------



## keri (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I figured as much, my little cripplemantis (the mismolt I have been handfeeding) was gnawing on my finger pretty good yesterday, it felt weird but didn't hurt - yet. I'm sure it will as they get older. I will have to learn how to pick them up properly by then, my nymphs are Chinese Mantis. I also have two tarantulas who fortunately have yet to bite me lol.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 17, 2010)

Keri said:


> Thanks guys, I figured as much, my little cripplemantis (the mismolt I have been handfeeding) was gnawing on my finger pretty good yesterday, it felt weird but didn't hurt - yet. I'm sure it will as they get older. I will have to learn how to pick them up properly by then, my nymphs are Chinese Mantis. I also have two tarantulas who fortunately have yet to bite me lol.


Tarantula bites would freak me out!


----------



## keri (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Tarantula bites would freak me out!


Yeah... every time they molt I see how big the fangs really are (like cat claws - and BLACK) and I am content to mostly just look at them lol ... My Mexican Red Knee is getting Big! He was so tiny when I got him in Feb but he has molted twice now and probably quadrupled in size.


----------



## -MK- (May 19, 2010)

I raised a bunch of Chinese mantids last summer from the day they hatched, and they were never anything but gentle and docile when I handled them. I never once had to pick any of them up, since they always just climbed onto my hand. My largest adult female was a big, scary-looking bug, but she was also outstandingly friendly. Usually, when she spotted me walking into the room, her head would turn and she'd go from motionless to clawing at the side of her plastic container until I let her out to play. :lol: Maybe I just got lucky, but mine never gave me any reason to fear a pinch or a bite. I'm looking forward to getting more ooths for this summer.


----------



## keri (May 23, 2010)

-MK- said:


> I raised a bunch of Chinese mantids last summer from the day they hatched, and they were never anything but gentle and docile when I handled them. I never once had to pick any of them up, since they always just climbed onto my hand. My largest adult female was a big, scary-looking bug, but she was also outstandingly friendly. Usually, when she spotted me walking into the room, her head would turn and she'd go from motionless to clawing at the side of her plastic container until I let her out to play. :lol: Maybe I just got lucky, but mine never gave me any reason to fear a pinch or a bite. I'm looking forward to getting more ooths for this summer.


Thanks for that MK - mine don't seem frightened when I hold them at all and the only reason cripplemantis was nibbling on me was because he likes to try new things when he's eating his catfood (see my post on "they bleed red???") he seems to be unusual in taking motionless food.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 23, 2010)

I love em! Nothing like playing with a bug


----------



## Mr.Mantid (May 24, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I love em! Nothing like playing with a bug


Bugs are awesome, except for the ones that fly into your face eyes nose and ears AArrgg. Speaking of bugs, I'm pretty sure I spotted two queen ants yesterday both in different locations. They were both about an inch long one was crawling on my driveway. The other one still had her wings and was crawling on a window at my friends house way out in the country. I believe they were both black harvester ants. It must be Ant season or something.


----------

